# Need some advice from horse lovers...plz.



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My sister got this old pony 2 years ago for my niece...she is a horse-head....we all fell in love with Teddy even though he was blind in one eye, well after the farrier first saw him a month ater he was with us he had told my sis that Teddy had foundered awhile ago, judging his hooves and that he estimated him to be in his late teens. Teddy has gone blind in the other eye and has been walking into walls and gates and lately has been very testy...biting and kicking....I fear now that my 7 year old niece is going to be hurt as shecares for his hooves and brushes him...she does this daily after school and "tacks him out" on the weekends....he can't see and well the vet said a specialist will be a couple thousand to try and fix his eyes, which we cannot afford . The vet that treated him for allergies had told my sis that he will end up worse and probably hurt himself as he can' see anymore....we are heartbroken and it's riping us all apart knowing how my niece will react to him not being around anymore...we still can't seem to make a "decision" and the vet said it would be $200.00 to come and put him down. He was being tied to a post so he could graze and not wander away but he has already broke the lunge he was on and was found wandering the farm next door. Being a lover of all animals, I know sometimes it's best to help them go but this isn't my choice to make....I will be searching for a younger pony that is child safe and healthy until I can find one near enough as well as cheap enough to lessen the hurt in my nieces heart but til then I don't know what to do.....as it is the only safe place for this little guy...350# and his back is at my waist....is in the barn in a stall with hay and water that he knocks over from running into the barrel...it's sad


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have heard of a lot of horses that are blind and they get a companion for the blind one and they "help" each other around. That is a option. The reason as I am sure you know why he is getting mean is he is scared and does not tryst anyone. As long as your niece has a relationship with him and he trusts her, that might be the best thing for him. If she goes out talks to him before she gets in the stall, lets him know she is coming and spends some bonding time with him every day if possible, he will be fine. He just needs to know where he can go and he will learn in time.
It is a VERY tough call.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Liz,

I am just going to be honest here, and please do not take this wrong.

SOMEONE is definately going to get hurt. Either the horse or the child, and honestly, I pray it is not the child. Personally if it was my child, I would not let her out there with a blind horse that is having a hard time with the transition of being completely blind. 

If it was me, I would see if there is a pet home that has experience with blind horses that would like to have him, otherwise I, personally, would humanely euth. this poor old guy. 

Just my personal opinion. You have to look at safety and quality of life of the animal.

Hope that they are able to make the right decision before someone is hurt.


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

This is a tough one... At 7, your niece is very young, and with the pony testy like that, it could be dangerous if done unsupervised. However, a lot of little kids really are quite capable with that size of pony and handle it just fine. Is there any possible way to build him a small paddock? That way, the grass will wear down quickly, but he will have more room than if he was stalled and not be able to escape and gorge himself on grass. Only downside is you may pay more for feed, eithout grass. Although, considering his vision, it may be best to just enjoy him as a companion, it is very hard for a horse to watch out for itself when it is missing such an important sense.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is so sad,, :tears: a 7 year old little girl is quite young,,,my heart goes out to you. ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I so appreciate your replies, it is such a hard call and right now the way he is running into things may be because he was moved into an un familiar area, he is housed at my moms and the landlord said he needs to be put down because of the blindness...Lori, my niece has such a good relationship with him that she will holler at him as she heads to the barn and he tracks her voice and waits for her...she talks him thru alot. Allison, I do fear that she will get hurt because he can't see.....he has tried to bite when my sister takes him by the halter to lead him out to the area he grazes in, wether she is just grabbing at him and he spooks I don't know. Right now my sister lives "in town" and has basically said she'll take him and "hide" him which it might work for a minute but right now she's looking into wether or not she can get a permit to keep him, she has a 3/4 acre yard with woods and grass so it's big enough for him, her "tool" shed would work as housing and her property is fenced.....I hope it works out in everyones best interest.....makes me wonder what his life was like before she got him, if he's blind now at 17 he's not exactly "old" as I know ponies can last as long as 30 years....he has a solid blue/white cataract on his right eye and one that is opaque over his left, he can see light and movement and listens well to Destiny's commands it just scares me to see her pick up his feet as anything can make him jumpy.....the euthanasia would be the kindest thing imo...but he's not mine and my sister will do anything in her power to avoid a heartbroken kid.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

try bringing in a new pony :horse: before you put the poor little pony down,,, that way she could bond with the new pony and it would not hurt as much in the long run, just an idea........ :shrug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That is a thought I've had...at least then if my sister does decide it best to put him down, she would have another to help with her grief.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Liz, I've got tons of experience around horses, had them since I was a baby. So please don't think i'm trying to be hurtful or harsh. Just giving my honest opinion.

A blind horse is not a good thing to have around UNLESS it has been blind since a young age and/or knows how to get around and not spook at things. This is a heartbreaking situation since their is a child involved, but I think it would be in the best interest of the horse, child, and anyone associated with the horse to humanly euthanize it. It is terribly sad, but a blind horse will spook SO easily and may strike out which can hurt or even kill a young child. It may even get spooked and run through a fence and injure it's self.

I wouldn't try and find it a pet home either, there is a lot of bad people out there that may "give the horse a good home" then turn around and send it to an auction where it woule likely go to slaughter, because of the blindness. It might hurt it's new owners and in return with today's people being so trustworthy try and sue you etc. because you said so and so,,,even when you didn't. I think the pony would be better off being put down. I think it can be extremlely terrifying also, like at night when the wind is blowing and the leaves are falling all over them, or a car drives by...etc.

I think it would benefit you, your neice, and the pony to put it down and buy a new pony for your neice. Sorry you're going through this, and hope I didn't offend you in any way,,,the best of intentions were meant. Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

No offense taken :greengrin: My sister is adament and stubborn about trying to find a way to house him at her place...I have tried to reason with her but she just asks me " if your old dog was totally blind and got snappy, would you put him to sleep?" I tried the...it's a dog that weighs 30 pounds...this is a 350# pony that could/would do worse damage" I'll let you know if anything changes, please pray that she makes the best decision for all concerned. :sigh: ....thanks again for all the replies :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sending prayers and good thoughts!! :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

unless she has an acre she cant keep a horse at her place. I know that is the rule in NJ and PA


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

We also have horses and we have a similar case with a 25 year old mini stallion. he is not totally blind in both eyes yet-he is blind in 1 and has about 25% left in the other,He was bought for my son on the day my son was born, by his grandparents. but when he starts bumping into stuff and hurting himself we will put him down for his own sake.It would hurt us and our son more to see him run through a fence and in front of a car and kill himself and/or the passengers, than for us to be able to end it for him and be able to say goodbye.There was a pony down the road that ran in front of a car and killed a 6 week old baby. I am not by any means trying to be heartless, but I think you should put him down versus him hurting himself or your niece. She might not understand it now, but she will realize in years to come that it was the right thing to do for her and the pony. We have already explained to our son that "lil Man" is getting older and he can't see like he could and eventually he will have to go to "horsey Heaven" before he hurts himself. I would explain to her that teddy will be better off in "Horsey Heaven"-in your own word of course.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

:tears: it really sad and I know it would be heartbreaking. I feel terribly sorry for your neice and the horse, but he might be better off put down. Just my opinion. 
I hope all goes well ray:


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

I have seen a number of blind horses adapt to their surroundings quite well. The key here is to not keep moving him around. He is scared and that is why he is nipping. It also helps to talk to them-alot-they can use your voice cues to feel comfortable. The idea of getting a companion animal for him is also effective. It takes a bit of time but if your sister feels like she can keep up with the care it might just work out. Good Luck!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

You know before you or your sister has him put down have them call a horse rescue, rehab ot "retirement home" for him. there are a lot of places that do it. They might even let your niece still come and help wit hhim. Those are places that take in animals that other wise would be euthanized.(sp) .


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, Teddy made the decision for my sister, she called me this morning at work and told me that he had panicked and went thru the electric fence and went down.....the land lord where he was housed came to put him down......my niece will know when she gets home from school, I fear it's going to be harder on my sister to see her baby crying...it's got me in tears already. Destiny is a horse nut and she reads everything she cann about horses...ever since she learned how to read, I'm pretty sure she knows that when a horse gets hurt badly it is better that they get "put down", her daddy is coming home from work early to talk to her and take her to his grave, I am searching as much as I can to find another pony, young and healthy so I hope I can come up with one fast.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't know what you were planning on doing and I am sorry for the situation you are goin through but I just thought I would mention that there is a rescue 20 miles or less from me.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I may have found one....though $700.00 is more than I want to spend, I saw a pic of this little white mare, at 8 years old, so she's not "old" and the lady that has her uses her for pony rides and a trainer for her smallest students....she's selling out from a riding arena....so I don't know....and if we decide to get her I would need to have her transported to my mom's as I don't have a trailer.



Destiny is now laying across her bed clutching Teddy's halter and crying her little heart out....I feel so helpless....as adults we all know that even the best loved animals don't go the distance but as a child, all Destiny knows is that she lost her best bud.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Well, firdt off I'm sorry it turned out the way it did. I know we are a little far from you but my uncle has 2 or 3 mini horses he's selling and for cheip because he's got 12 other horses. Just thought I would let you know. Please know that I will pray that your niece and her family will cope well.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Liz, well it looks like the lord did what he had to do. I am so sorry that it turned out this way. How sad. :tears: 
If you niece is really that into horses, I would look into one that she can have for awhile. I would get a horse. They are really pretty cheap right now and she will be able to ride it forever and a pony she will out grow fairly quick.
Give her hugs and I will say a pray for her. I hope she can realize that is what the Lord had planed for him and she is a better person (child) for knowing the horse and helping him out like she did. :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Lori,Sara....thank you so much for the prayers,I know they are welcome and much appreciated, I was thinking also that somethin that won't be huge and intimidating right now but big enough for her to be able to ride as she grows....13 to 14 hands would be an ok size I would think...I'm pretty sure Teddy was 11 hands and she looked like a peanut on him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

liz .I am so sorry,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I also will pray for all of you to get through this and find a good pony
for her again................... that will last............ for years and years to come........ ray:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Liz, how is your niece doing? Has she gotten the news yet? Thinking about her.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She is doing better, she had some dinner and now she's curled up in her daddys lap.....my sister told a little white "lie" though....she didn't tell her he was put down, she told her that when she went to turn him out he was already in heaven, that he wouldn't wake up. I know that most wouldn't agree with this but my sister felt it was best that she just knew he was gone.

Heres a really eerie thing....Destiny is 7 and in 2nd grade and has not had any "accidents" since she was 4...well my sis got a call from the school nurse @ 11:30 this am telling her that Destiny had an accient and wet herself......this was the SAME time that Teddy crossed the Rainbow Bridge....now tell me tha this was just a coincidence? This child had a true bond with the old guy. And she never knew what had transpired to lead up to him passing until my sister "told" her when she got off the school bus.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

That is very eerie- i'd say for sure she had a connection with Teddy and felt that something was wrong, but didn't know what!!!


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of your niece's loss of her pony. The bond between a young girl and her first horse is like no other she will ever experience again...... might I suggest that you give her time to honor that bond and grief for her equine friend.....? She'll let you know when she's ready for another one. You have wonderful intentions, buttTo present her with a "replacement" before she's ready might not work out like you're hoping.

Just a thought


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Please tell your niece that I'm so sorry she lost her pony. I have lost a couple of horses and I missed them very much too. If she wants to tell us all about him when she's ready, I would love to hear from her. Some great stories about him would be a good memorial to him.

I'm very sad with her.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

wow that is odd. I think it's touching that she had such a bond with him and took very good care of him while she could. I do agree that you should make sure she wants a new horse before you get her one. I'll let you know if I see one that might be what your looking for.


----------

